# GSG Offers Wilflex Epic Brittle Distressed-Look Special-Effect Ink



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Create the popular look of cracked paint or a distressed appearance with Wilflex Epic Brittle offered by GSG. This non-phthalate ink is designed to fracture and crack when pressure is applied to the ink’s surface. It also can be distorted by bending or stretching the fabric. 

It’s ideal for using on light and dark fabrics, and it will not dry in the screen. It is tough and hard wearing and can be used in conjunction with Epic soft fashion inks. It also is compliant with the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act. 

It prints easily through mesh counts ranging from 86 to 230 on 100% cotton, cotton blends, and some synthetics. It comes in a base, clear, and white. It cures at higher than normal temperatures. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

